# DIY utility trailer or just buy?



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Harbor Freight has cheap trailers.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I have built several trailers...I buy my parts from local trailer supply store.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen too many on craiglist at a decent price to think about building my own


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

I buy all my trailer parts from ******* Trailer Supply..they have everything and great prices...


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

In my state it's a bit of a PIA to get plates and registration for a home built trailer.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I ended up picking up a 2000# rated used 4x8 with gate for $550 with LED lights and a spare. Way too much work to save a few bucks.


----------

